# Any help on disassembling a Sony Vaio PCG-2J3L All In One desktop



## sef24

I am trying to take apart this desktop to access the motherboard and such.

I have taken out all the screws but it really doesnt seem like you can just take off the back panel.

I can not find any information on these on the internet so im curious if anyone has had any experience with these. would be great!

thanks


----------



## sef24

i swear, I spend an hour + on trying to figure things out. I post it on computerforums.com and <30 mins later I find a solution ha. always happens

Well thanks anyways


----------



## Perkomate

post pictures? i wanna see one of those open


----------



## whemblyb

Sef24,

I am trying to disassemble a PCG-2J3L also and have not been able to find any help online.. do you have any advice?


----------

